# Federal airtight stove??????



## johnnywarm (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi everybody! I just looked at a buddies federal airtight stove or i think its called this. it appears to be cast iron and it loads from the front.it has no fire brick and it has a grate on the bottom. is this stove worth getting and hooking up???? i can get a pic tomorrow if needed.

Thanks JW


----------



## webbie (Aug 4, 2008)

junko........

good for nothing....
ancient dutchwests made in india or taiwan........


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you Webmaster. I love this place.


----------



## burntime (Aug 4, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> junko........
> 
> good for nothing....
> ancient dutchwests made in india or taiwan........



Really Craig, tell us what you think! %-P


----------



## Hanko (Aug 4, 2008)

he did tell you want he thinks


----------



## burntime (Aug 4, 2008)

And there in is where the joke lies.  See, I even put the little smiley guy with his tongue out to exccentuate it.


----------



## seaken (Aug 7, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> junko........
> 
> good for nothing....
> ancient dutchwests made in india or taiwan........



Well, that MAY be true, or it may not. I can still make use of some of these stoves and they were good heaters even though they were not of the highest quality. It really depends on who you are and what your skill set is.

I generally agree with Craig's unabashed opinion on this, but can't say for sure it's good for nothing. Maybe for you. Not necessarily for me.

Sean
[Stove technician]


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 7, 2008)

seaken said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well dang it Sean, tell us the good stuff about'em. I have been patting myself on the back since 1985 for not buying one.


----------



## webbie (Aug 7, 2008)

Heck, I'd have given my right arm for one when I lived in a tent in TN or a breadvan in WV......as it was, we used the sheetmetal hardware store ($25) jobs or used old coal stoves (with chuck wood, burned about 2 hours at most).....

I just would not suggest them for modern americans.....like normal people with insured houses, etc.


----------



## seaken (Aug 7, 2008)

Bart, Craig is right. Compared to what else is available there is not much good to be said. I was only commenting on his cut and dried statement as to it being of no use. I would put one in an outbuilding or a hunting cabin. But I am a stove technician and can fix 'em and stretch their lifetime. I wouldn't recommend you buy one. But if someone gave it to you and you had a hunting cabin ...

Sean


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, that MAY be true, or it may not. I can still make use of some of these stoves and they were good heaters even though they were not of the highest quality. It really depends on who you are and what your skill set is.

I generally agree with Craig's unabashed opinion on this, but can't say for sure it's good for nothing. Maybe for you. Not necessarily for me.

Sean
[Stove technician][/quote]


Its for sale??


----------



## brooktrout (Aug 7, 2008)

You guys are such stove snobs :lol:


----------



## geoxman (Nov 16, 2010)

I was at a friends house this weekend and he has had the 264cat model since 1990 and I was very impressed! It is much easier to work on than my 1986 defiant/encore and throws out the heat with the blower...plus there is not all of the ceramic board cra$ and the cat is $90 to replace.  Instead of modding my D/E I will be on the look out for one of these used. I understand they are not very user friendly but I really liked the stove and his was a cinch to dial in. I hear a bunch of - as well as + on these units. Sorry to drum up such an old post, but when searching there was not much out there


----------



## raybonz (Nov 16, 2010)

geoxman said:
			
		

> I was at a friends house this weekend and he has had the 264cat model since 1990 and I was very impressed! It is much easier to work on than my 1986 defiant/encore and throws out the heat with the blower...plus there is not all of the ceramic board cra$ and the cat is $90 to replace.  Instead of modding my D/E I will be on the look out for one of these used. I understand they are not very user friendly but I really liked the stove and his was a cinch to dial in. I hear a bunch of - as well as + on these units. Sorry to drum up such an old post, but when searching there was not much out there



You're right they are made to last a long time with no fiberboard or brick that deteriorates.. My stove looks as good now as it did when I bought it 23 yrs. ago and has needed only a couple parts plus a few cats.. I wonder how well the stoves of today will last and if they will last 23 yrs. like this one has..

Ray


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> You're right they are made to last a long time with no fiberboard or brick that deteriorates.. My stove looks as good now as it did when I bought it 23 yrs. ago and has needed only a couple parts plus a few cats.. I wonder how well the stoves of today will last and if they will last 23 yrs. like this one has..
> 
> Ray



Mines already a million years old. And it was made on a "Monday".. The first Monday, as it were...

 :lol:


----------



## raybonz (Nov 16, 2010)

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked out your stove install pics and you did a nice professional job.. Very well documented and informative! How long did the whole process take start to finish?

Ray


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 16, 2010)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Well, that MAY be true, or it may not. I can still make use of some of these stoves and they were good heaters even though they were not of the highest quality. It really depends on who you are and what your skill set is.
> 
> I generally agree with Craig's unabashed opinion on this, but can't say for sure it's good for nothing. Maybe for you. Not necessarily for me.
> 
> ...




Its for sale??[/quote]

You're right, it could be used for something.  The one I had was used for scrap.  But a boat anchor would be another good use.  

The one thing I liked about mine was the shaker grate let the ash fall through and left the charcoal on top so it could be completely burnt.

Matt


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> I checked out your stove install pics and you did a nice professional job.. Very well documented and informative! How long did the whole process take start to finish?
> 
> Ray



Depends on how you define "How long" and "start to finish" lol

It took about 30 hours working time to get where you see in those pictures, and that was spread over a couple weeks. 

But.. 

There is still no mantle. So at least 10 months.. I am using cherry, harvested, milled, air dried, etc all from our property. The mantel design she decided on is going to call for some 12/4, of which I had none. So in February I had a nice cherry down, so I milled out some thick stock, it's just about ready now, (very dry hot summer) so probably in December we will "finish" the install.


----------

